# Bride Of.



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

I screwed up my wrist so I'm stuck working on stuff I already had assembled and primed since I can't really hold an airbrush or tools besides a small brush.

I grabbed the Bride kit and go started blocking out Elsa's eyes. Not sure which one I'm going with yet, I like the smaller iris of her right, but her left has more terror in it,


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

The photo doesn't show on the other post.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like it as is. To me the expression on her face and in her eyes suggest uncertainty, as if she's apprehensive but doesn't quite understand the situation she finds herself in.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

ausf said:


> The photo doesn't show on the other post.



Do you have the ability to upgrade your site to https from http? Consider how it will effect your other posts at other sites before hand. VS_Adm now requires all links to by https format.

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like them both, but they aren't quite lined up with each other. I believe the right eye is the better of the two, but either way the detail is outstanding!


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

I repositioned them to line up with the Monster's face while on the base.

I just need to tight up her right iris and then I can move on to the face.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:surprise:

I really struggling trying to paint stuff that small. Beautiful job.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Amen to that, you are looking for cracks in the ink there, and I say that after 35 years of printing 4 color while looking at it with magnification equipment.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks guys.

John, it's not that hard, just need a good brush and magnification. 

And I don't mean a small brush, a #1 is as small as I go, you just need a good tip that can hold paint. I swear by Windsor and Newton Series 7s. They're pricey, but last forever. I bought a bunch years back and only opened one #1 and one #2. Keep 'em clean with mild soap or shampoo and they'll be good for a long time.


----------

